# World's largest fishing swap meet. March 28



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Serious Tackle parking lot. Check out the flyer. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I will take vacation for this heck yea.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

It is a Saturday, might have to check it out.
^
Got a couple green curados I may part with.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I'd reserve a space real soon Going to sell out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

This event will be what we all make it. Hats off to Chris at Serious Tackle for taking the lead on this. I got fishing stuff laying around every where that I would love to sell. Been several posts on 2cool on the desire for exactly this. I am totally pumped for this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasBucker (Jun 25, 2013)

Glad this is happening! "what one man doesn't need another man dreams of" Hats off to Serious Tackle!!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Did V-Bottom reserve a booth?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

fishingtwo said:


> It is a Saturday, might have to check it out.
> ^
> Got a couple green curados I may part with.


Wanna part with them before the swap? Those are my favorite reels of all time.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Man I need to get rid of some stuff. .
sounds like a great idea..


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'll be there.The last weekend before I retire.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Chris is a great guy. He has been in the business a long time. If you haven't been to his store, you need to stop by there. Support the small business guys! He does on site reel repair.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

What a cool idea....have plenty to unload....maybe the mods can make this a sticky as it gets closer


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

We used to have these regularly in socal. That is till the taxman got wind of it.
Sure are fun though

learn from the wise, you won't live long enough to learn it on your own


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

sounds great... would I be able to trade with other patrons at the show or can I only trade with the "Business men" who rent a booth?


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

jtbailey said:


> sounds great... would I be able to trade with other patrons at the show or can I only trade with the "Business men" who rent a booth?


It's a swap meet anything goes!!!!!


----------



## BigNastyBaits (Mar 28, 2013)

One mans junk is another mans treasure. 
This is going to be huge, and at perfect location with plenty of room.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I am totally happy with mine, but don't be surprised if there is some wife swapping going on too at an event like this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Might have to make this one I have 3 50 tw penns on rods I'm wanting to sale .


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

I'd long ago committed to an all-day charter on the 28th, otherwise I'd be there. I love swap meets, and primarily fishing gear?! Perfect!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I am soooooo looking forward to this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

If anyone has some of the old school rare p.b. corkys, bingos, or any old tackle bring it I'd be interested in buying.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

I may make the long drive to check this out.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

This NEEDS to be a sticky !!!! :texasflag


----------



## Profishional (May 31, 2009)

Ill be there!!


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

Too bad some of us will be fishing the Chorizo Tournament that day and wont be at weigh-in until later in the day.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't have anything that I need/want to get rid of. But I do want to buy a bunch of Shimano reels.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Lexy1 said:


> I don't have anything that I need/want to get rid of. But I do want to buy a bunch of Shimano reels.


Maybe we should begin our intervention program.
Hello my name is bubba I surf classified on 2cool for older shimanoes.lol.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Stuck for everyone to see.


Now I need to think of something I can trade


----------



## tearlh (Mar 13, 2015)

Sounds like a great idea. We all have stuff to get rid of. Thanks


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Well I can't make it to the swap , so if anyone wants to buy 3 penns 50 tw reels on tuna rods shoot me a pm ! 
http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/03/12/001d4a8d1cf0989526ce12295501b5a4.jpg


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Well dab nabit ... the 28th is opening day/parade, his first t-ball game, AND his 4th b-day.... Sorry guys, as much as I would love to be there just can not miss a life event like this. 
And I had a few things I REALLY wanted to trade... oh well maybe next time
.... with everyone loving this swap thing.... wondering why people don't utilize the "trade" threads more, I search those threads a lot but never much there????


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

sounds like fun


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

chickenboy said:


> I am totally happy with mine, but don't be surprised if there is some wife swapping going on too at an event like this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about short term rentals with no security deposit???


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I think I'll just wear a tray with my stuff on a strap around my neck and work the crowd. No table required! how about off the tailgate of the truck. It is in a parking lot.


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

kenny said:


> I think I'll just wear a tray with my stuff on a strap around my neck and work the crowd. No table required! how about off the tailgate of the truck. It is in a parking lot.


Or you just put all your gears for trade/sale in a tackle bag and write a big sign "TRADE or SALE Tackle Gears by Kenny from 2Cool". It should work just fine.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

I just checked the weather. 80% chance if rain, 64 for a high.


----------



## Can't catchem (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice!!! I'll come for sure


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Lots of vendors signing up:
Grind Terminal Tackle Stringers
FishStix Rods
Z-Man Jigs
Snapper Book guys
and yes chickenboylures with something new new new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Going to have to work! Figures! Hats off to Chris! Maybe he will have another one and I am not working!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

*The List of Wheeling Dealing, Show Stealing vendors is growing by the hour. Scores of individuals too!!!*

*Boyd's One Stop*

*Cooler Hide*

*Black Marlin Rods*

*AJ'S Tackle*

*Absolute Zero Coolers*

*Savage Gear*

*Okuma Tackle*

*Strike Pro*

*Hogie Lures*

*Rod and Reel Repair from Missouri City*

*Redsnapperfishing.com*


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

*Making a new Bubba Clucker color just for this event, maybe more*


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice Selfie CB...:slimer:


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I just spoke with Chris and he has about 40 or so 10x10 spots reserved. He is going to set everyone up on the walkway around the strip center. There are a lot of empty
spaces for lease. There is also going to be a weigh in for some tournament going on.
I got a spot and got some old lures, plastics and some offshore stuff to get rid of.
May post up in the classafides prior to going to give the 2coolers first shot.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

We owe Chris a huge thank you for stepping up and doing this. I am already looking forward to next year's 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

*Share Space*

Anyone have a space and not have it 1/2 full?

I quite a few "experienced" offshore rods that need a new home. If I pay $40 + gas from Magnolia, it would not make sense and I wouldn't be able to buy more stuff.

Let me know if you have room. I would need slightly less than half the space.

SSNJOHN


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Who do I contact for space reservation?? Cost?? What's included (tent, table?)
Thanks in advance. gb


----------



## force10 (Aug 16, 2005)

Contact Chris at Tackle shop. Number is on flyer at the beginning of this thread. $40 for 10x10. Just the space is provided. It is covered, but you will need to bring your own chairs and/or tables.


----------



## Donyboy (Oct 30, 2014)

*March28 swap meet*

I'm new to this so do you have to have a booth to do any swapping? I have an older Shimano greenie reel (LH) and some vintage Bill Norton plastics but not anything near enough to warrant a booth.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

*Just finished 2 new Bubba Clucker colors for the Buy Sell Trade Swap Meet this Saturday.*

*One is the greenest chartreuse you have even seen and the other is solid gold glitter.*


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

See everyone there! Maybe you can get a cool new accurate with your profits, like I just got from Chris!


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

If anyone runs across any All Star Blue Water Angler rods (BA865XHC or BA789C) let me know. They are 6' 6" bottom fishing rods.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Brent Zwhar. Mr Z-Jig himself is going to be there!!!!! Better get there early - he is destined to sell out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

chickenboy said:


> Brent Zwhar. Mr Z-Jig himself is going to be there!!!!! Better get there early - he is destined to sell out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't wait, I'm bringing some greenies with me, and looking for all kinds of stuff.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Don't forget free Easter pics









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

Si is it Saturday and Sunday or just on Sunday March 29th?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

It's on









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

So is it Saturday and Sunday or just on Sunday March 29th?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Saturday only. 

This just in Heartbreakers just signed up for a booth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## force10 (Aug 16, 2005)

Getting organized with a lot of stuff to bring tomorrow.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Holy moly force10. I can't wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Looking like a beautiful weather day for y'all.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Free of charge I'll squirt some stinky chit in your bag of purchased chickenboys. Secret formula. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Why is there a straw in that bottle, you aren't drinking that are you?



chickenboy said:


> Free of charge I'll squirt some stinky chit in your bag of purchased chickenboys. Secret formula.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigNastyBaits (Mar 28, 2013)

See you scavengers tomorrow!!!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

This is the event we all need and all want. I'm in. How about you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

At this event, slow down and pay close attention you will discover some of the most unique products on the market today. You will never experience them but at events like this. And events like this are soooo rare 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

100% chance of No Rain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

chickenboy said:


> 100% chance of No Rain.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok I'm in.
Trade or sell.
2 trout rods 7' a gl2 and a st coix in shore.
A darn forth anchor prolly 24-28' boat.
A penn sguider n bout 15 stainless spider weghts


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

It is on!!!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Free Easter pics









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Crazy times at the swap meet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Mike Dickey Bring Her Back- Not Funny Whatsoever!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

She looks "jacked up"...!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Love Birds









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Over 200 Easter Pics taken









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hummn


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

It was fun Chickenboy is the bombdigity of the party always straight up that man is full of love to mankind.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

When Chris provided lunch for all the vendors, I was floored by his generosity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishon2 (Sep 11, 2004)

Chris, Thanks for your efforts on this, sounds like it was awesome, couldn't make it because we were fishing, best excuse I can have. Hope to make it next year....


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Disapointing to say the least had hoped to see more 2coolers there. Don't we all want to meet up at some time


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

sea hunt 202 said:


> Disapointing to say the least had hoped to see more 2coolers there. Don't we all want to meet up at some time


I agree with you my boy n I were there early
Joe chicken boy was worth he trip and meeting Doug with big nasty baits were a plus very friendly and great deals on their baits.I took back home an anchor 2 trout rods that I was hoping to swap but more were selling than buying.Chris Gonzales with serious tackle is a straight up tackle expert n very cool cat been dealing with him for many years.


----------

